# Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC



## Pro3ight (17. September 2015)

*Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Hallo,
ich stehe vor der Wahl einen Xbox One Controller oder einen PS4 Controller für meinen PC zu kaufen.
Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Xbox One Controller und hatte vorher nen Xbox 360 Controller.
Der von der One ist nochmal nen Stück besser geworden.
Bin da voll zufrieden mit.
Ende Oktober kommt auch der Wireless Adapter, zur Zeit kann man ihn aber mit jedem Micro USB Kabel nutzen.
Bei Win 7+8 musst du nen Treiber laden und bei Win 10 funktioniert er gleich so.


----------



## ZobRombie (18. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Ich hatte aufgrund vorhandener Playstation schon ein paar Mal den Controller am PC verwendet, aber glücklich wird man wohl wirklich nur mit dem Xbox-Controller, da es eben tatsächlich Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt - auch wenn ich das schade finde, da ich zu denen gehöre, die den PS-Controller doch angenehmer finden; aber das ist vermutlich auch zu 99% Gewöhnung.


----------



## claster17 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Es gibt Software, die einen Xbox Controller emulieren kann, sodass du auch den DualShock4 verwenden kannst. Folglich kannst du in den nächsten Mediamarkt oder so gehen und fühlen, welcher Controller dir gefällt.
How to use a PS4 DualShock 4 to play PC games | ExtremeTech
Xbox 360 Controller Emulator

Der Xbone Controller wird, wie bereits gesagt direkt von Windows und Spielen unterstützt und braucht keine zusätzliche Software


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Xbox One pad. Niemals würde ich mir diese Fummelei antun damit ein Gamepad erkannt wird, wo ich dann Xbox Symbole habe.


----------



## PHENOMII (18. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Wie schonmal geschrieben - Es gibt Programme, die dafür sorgen, dass Windows vorgegaukelt wird, es sei ein Xbox Controller angeschlossen.  

Dafür braucht man bespielsweise nur die Xbox Accessoires-Software und ein Tool wie DSDCS. 

Man kann einstellen, dass es starten soll, wenn Windows startet. Alles was man machen muss sind diese beiden Programme zu installieren. DS4-Controller via USB verbinden und das wars auch schon. Via Bluetooth brauchst nur auf den PS-Button zu drücken .

Fummelei ist das schon lange nicht mehr.

Kaufe die den Controller, welcher dir persönlich am besten gefällt  (Freunde haben bestimmt einen DS4/XBone-Controller oder Probrgrabbeln im  Mediamarkt etc.)

Für den DS4-Controller wird ein Bluetooth-Dongle vorausgesetzt, wenn du kabellos spielen möchtest (Kostenpunkt: 3-5€), während der Wireless-Adapter für den Xbox-Controller 23€ kostet.


----------



## Pro3ight (18. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Beiträge. Also kann man mit dem Xbox-Controller kein x-beibiegen Bluetooth dongle nehmen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Nein. Aber hättest du lust drauf immer Xbox Symbole zu sehen?  Ich kann dir nur den One Pad empfehlen.


----------



## Pro3ight (18. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Das ist mir ziemlich egal  Hauptsache Kabellos.
Ist das One Pad nochmal ein anderer Controller? bin gerade etwas verwirrt


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Pad wegen Gamepad, also einfache die Abkürzung von Gamepad


----------



## addicTix (19. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Und one für die Nummer eins unter den Gamepads am PC


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Xbox 360 bzw One. 
Grund?
So gut wie von jedem Game unterstützt. Mehr noch...häufig gar integriert.


----------



## Nessajah86 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Hallo,

das mit den XBOX-Controllern kann ich bestätigen.
Wird von sehr vielen Spielen untertützt (sogar von DayZ *lol*).
Einrichten ist einfach...Anstecken und tut (Win10).
Ich habe noch 360-Controller und habe mir für 12€ so ein China-Wireless Adapter geholt, funktioniert gut!
Ansonsten gleich Bundle holen. Controller und Wireless Empfänger. Lohnt sich auf jeden fall!

Nimm aber am besten einen XBox One Controller, für den 360 brauchst du noch nen Play-n-Charge Kit.


----------



## Pro3ight (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Habe mir übrigens einen Xbox One Controller gekauft, bin super zufrieden. Muss nur noch warten auf den Wireless Adapter.


----------



## Pro3ight (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Ja habe ihn gekauft, da er einfach besser in der Hand liegt


----------



## plexus (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Xbox One Controller oder PS4 Controller für PC*

Habe drei xBox 360 Controller im Einsatz für Couch Sessions am Beamer. Würde xBox One Controller kaufen wenn die Wireless funktionieren würden, was laut @JoM79 ja bald der Fall sein soll.
Hol dir auf jeden Fall eine Ladestation (Akkus dabei). Kosten gradmal so viel wie Akku-Batterien und deine Pads sind immer aufgeräumt. Hab für meine 360 Pads das hier, weiss nicht was es für die One Gamepads gibt. Läuft seit ca. 2 Jahren problemlos.

Das einzige was mich an den xBox 360 Gamepads stört sind die grünen LEDs vorne. Bei komplett dunklem Raum und düsterem Spiel leuchten die einem krass in die Augen.


----------

